# marking mice?



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi!

Has anyone got any ideas how to mark my mice so I can tell them apart more easily? One has a notch out of her ear from fighting when she was little, so I can always tell who she is, but I wouldn't like to notch ears on purpose! Ear tags are too heavy it says on the web. Does anyone else here mark their mice in same colour same sex groups?

Thanks for any advice!

Isabella


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i think ur allowed to put a little dot in their ear with a pen, from what i heard i think even the judges at show dont mind if the mice have a little marker dot inside their ears.
this may be wrong tho, might want to ask cait - shed know  x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Not true about the dot for showing, sorry  Any mark on a mouse would get it marked down, artificial or real.

I believe that in the US they mark the tails with non toxic Sharpie markers. You could probably also use food colouring pens since they're designed to be eaten.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh sorry then ignore me,  x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Ages ago we tried to mark our mice with different things such as markers and food colouring and none of them worked they just cleaned it off. I think the best way to tell mice apart is get to know them more you will soon be able to tell them apart by the way they act


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

If you are not showing them, why not clip off a tiny piece of fur, it will be permanent until it regrows.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all!

Thanks for all the info! I can tell some of them apart by behaviour, but will try the fur clip with those where I am not sure.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

we fur clipped once a suspected baby eater so we could observe her, but it turned out to be a one off and never happened again so she was safe that time :lol:

also done it with a degu once who was on meds  works a treat!


----------

